# Merry Christmas :)



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry the pictures are of bad quality. I need to learn to adjust my camera. Aspen got a few toys from Santy this year. I threw away a lot of his old ones anyway. Here he is checking them out this morning...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love, love, love the third pic. Where he's laying his head down, but looking up at you. He looks so sweet! Thanks for posting these...they made me smile. :biggrin:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

OMGosh! He is so adorable! What a perfectly spoiled dog....I love him! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

An update. The toys no longer squeek lol!! At least they aren't ripped to shreds...but that's what toys are for!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I take my previous post back, one of the ducks do make a *quack* noise, so I guessed I missed it. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He looks like one satisfied boy LOL :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> He looks like one satisfied boy LOL :wink:


He sure was. He didn't know which one to squeek-to-death first LOL.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> He didn't know which one to squeek-to-death first LOL.


OMG. This made me laugh so hard! That's exactly what my Rottie would do! He would lay there and squeak a toy constantly. At first it was pretty comical...but then it just got plain annoying! LOL! :biggrin:


----------

